# TiVo and Nintendo's Wii U



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Apparently the new Wii U is going to have some built in support for TiVo.

The press conference is going on live now, but I wonder if this means we will be able to use it as an extender.

http://live.theverge.com/nintendo-wii-u-live-blog/


















http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-57512103-235/nintendo-turns-on-tvii-for-wii-u/


> It also integrates with TiVo DVRs. Upon clicking a channel listing on the GamePad, users can also watch it directly through their televisions. The GamePad acts as the center of the entire Nintendo TVii featureset. Users can choose a show, decide to favorite it, record it on the TiVo, share the listing with friends, and others.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/13/nintendo-unveils-nintendo-tvii-for-wii-u



> Nintendo showed off some of the Wii U's new television functionality during its New York City press event -- first unveiled during E3 2012 -- including a built-in DVR powered by TiVO, and search across several content providers (Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant, and cable television). Nintendo's director of strategic partnership Zach Fountain's calling the service a "personalized program guide" and he showed off how you'll be able to interact with content -- movies and television shows can be searched via text entry, or explored in a general category sense (movies, tv, sports, etc.). If QWERTY text isn't your kind of thing, a rotary entry in the lower right corner offers another way to seek out content.
> 
> The service is only for US and Canadian Wii U owners for now, but Fils-Aime said the company's exploring an expansion into other parts of the Americas. Nintendo TVii is free with the purchase of a console this November.


interesting. engadget has pics of some kind of tivo integration.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Is it the DVR built in or does it work like an extender? It looks more like it might just support streaming from a Premiere rather than including it.

From one of the comments on engadget it sounds like an extender model where the Wii U schedules the recording.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

This is certainly different from how Tivo normally does things. Shouldn't Tivo have made an announcement about this like three years ago?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

I think this is a Stream endpoint. Very cool!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Use your WiiU tablet controller to find stuff to watch on your DVR. Set recordings from your DVR. 

Wonder if it is streaming to Wii U. If so awesome. I do know the WiiU controller has IR so it can turn on the tv. So maybe it will just switch tv inputs and act as a remote for the Tivo directly. 

A bit strange though is that Nintendo's TVii initiative does what Tivo said they wanted to do. Be a one-stop shop content aggregator. You search through Amazon, Netflix and Tivo. 

Nintendo has some interesting additions though. Profiles for instance. The stuff you want to watch is stored under your Mii. 

So if your kid wants cartoons he sees cartoons under his Mii. IF you like to watch Madmen you'll see Madmen.

And the second screen lets you mess around without affecting what is on the TV. SEe other scores. Look up actors etc. Type in stuff. ...

Definitely overlap with Tivo and iPads and iPHones here, but interesting. 

If it turns out to be an extender for Tivo I think that is a big breakthrough for Tivo and Nintendo although have to remind myself that Tivo's install base is fairly small.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Is it the DVR built in or does it work like an extender? It looks more like it might just support streaming from a Premiere rather than including it.
> 
> From one of the comments on engadget it sounds like an extender model where the Wii U schedules the recording.


This picture makes it look like it will stream from the Premiere. My guess is that the Wii U can somehow stream from the Premiere and then send the video to it's controller.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

morac said:


> This picture makes it look like it will stream from the Premiere. My guess is that the Wii U can somehow stream from the Premiere and then send the video to it's controller.


I'm willing to bet money that it requires a TiVo Stream.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It probably will, but then if it supports Mpeg2 it wouldn't need it. Though even with a Stream it would allow you to have an extender albeit an expensive one if you don't use the Wii U for anything else.

Hopefully if we ever see the SDK things like this will open up to other platforms.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

video. still not clear what it does. is this a 1 input device? the video shows "watch on ABC".

http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu/videos/#/nintendo-tvii


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Aero 1 said:


> video. still not clear what it does. is this a 1 input device? the video shows "watch on ABC".
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu/videos/#/nintendo-tvii


I think it hooks to your TiVo and also has a portable remote control / gaming device.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDEQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.cnet.com%2F8301-10797_3-57512103-235%2Fnintendo-turns-on-tvii-for-wii-u-video%2F&ei=XfxRUIScJKS2iwKNz4G4DQ&usg=AFQjCNHpF7j1vvHdsKyrWCDEikagzt8Jiw&sig2=nFRlXjTGke0tLjktWudh5A


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Video from Nintendo.

http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu/features/#/features-tvii


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Has anyone actually seen them streaming video from the Tivo to this? My bet is the video will just pop up on the TV. Similar to using your iPad as a remote.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sbiller said:


> I'm willing to bet money that it requires a TiVo Stream.


I don't see why it would. The Wii U can already stream video to it's controller, so it must have it's own transcoding capabilities (be it to H.264 or whatever the controller supports). The only thing the Wii U would need to be able to do is decode MPEG-2 video, which even the Wii could do.

The only thing special about TiVo streaming video is the encryption. If Nintendo licenses the decryption algorithm from TiVo, then Nintendo can in effect build in TiVo mini functionality into the Wii U.

The Wii U specs indicate it is certainly powerful enough to do all this.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

sbiller said:


> I'm willing to bet money that it requires a TiVo Stream.


Say it ain't so.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

morac said:


> I don't see why it would. The Wii U can already stream video to it's controller, so it must have it's own transcoding capabilities (be it to H.264 or whatever the controller supports). The only thing the Wii U would need to be able to do is decode MPEG-2 video, which even the Wii could do.
> 
> The only thing special about TiVo streaming video is the encryption. If Nintendo licenses the decryption algorithm from TiVo, then Nintendo can in effect build in TiVo mini functionality into the Wii U.
> 
> The Wii U specs indicate it is certainly powerful enough to do all this.


Plus who wants to stream video to the controller as much as wants to use the WiiU as an extender? My kid already watches his cartoons on his iPad.

But knowing Nintendo and Tivo and marketing I now expect the worst. Won't act as an extender. Will require Tivo STream to stream to controller. And some other catches as well. It can only get better from there.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

trip1eX said:


> Plus who wants to stream video to the controller as much as wants to use the WiiU as an extender? My kid already watches his cartoons on his iPad.
> 
> But knowing Nintendo and Tivo and marketing I now expect the worst. Won't act as an extender. Will require Tivo STream to stream to controller. And some other catches as well. It can only get better from there.


One point of the controller is so you can play the Wii U games on the controller while someone watches something else on the TV guessing not via the Wii U.

From the various blogs, it sounds like you can either watch on the TV or on the controller. When watching on the TV you will be able to use the Wii U controller to act like the TiVo iPad app.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/13/wii-u-memory-tivo-dvr/



> Fils-Aime also confirmed that the Wii U doesn't have TiVO hardware built into it -- functionality will require an existing TiVO box. The same goes for DVR functionality, which Fils-Aime said Nintendo doesn't want consumers to bear the expense of.


Doesn't sound like a Stream will be required.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WoW!! This is the first I've heard of this. I wonder if there will be similar features with other devices soon?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Boy, I'm certainly in the target market for this. I was thinking of getting a 4 tuner premiere and the mini once available (selling my HD and 2TB premiere), happy to skip moving to the U anytime soon. 

But, wow, this could be great. Can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/13/nintendo-tvii-carriers/



> DVR and TiVO functionality are plugged in similarly, where users input information via web, and services resultantly pop up on the Wii U.


Sounds like either you enter your TiVo login or your MAK or some combination.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

This just looks to me like the Tablet App for the WiiU. I don't see any reason to think it streams from the TiVo. Those sports screens could just be ESPN, like on the XBox.

If it streamed from the TiVo, wouldn't they be screaming about that everywhere? Unless it requires the streaming box etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's really freaking cool! I don't really have plans to get a WiiU, but that's still pretty freaking impressive.

Dan


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Depending on how the TiVo integration works, this very well could be a holiday purchase in my household.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Grakthis said:


> This just looks to me like the Tablet App for the WiiU. I don't see any reason to think it streams from the TiVo. Those sports screens could just be ESPN, like on the XBox.


It looks like Nintendo partnered with a bunch of different providers, including TiVo. So in essence it can stream from the TiVo and also access shows directly from the provider. So you can use the Wii U to watch "live TV" or schedule recordings on your TiVo and then watch them later.

Also remember, the Wii U isn't it's gamepad. The gamepad is simply a second screen. The Wii U can output video to a TV, the controller or both.



> If it streamed from the TiVo, wouldn't they be screaming about that everywhere? Unless it requires the streaming box etc.


Because it was only announced at Nintendo's press conference a few hours ago. I expect we'll hear more about it in the next 24 hours.

Here's Nintendo's video on it: http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu/features/

Here's a few news reports:

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/09/13/nintendo-wii-u-expandable-memory-tivo-integration-explained/
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2409681,00.asp


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't really see the usefulness for me. I don't want to watch TV on a wiipad. And I have a remote to change the channel..... or my iPhone.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

morac said:


> Because it was only announced at Nintendo's press conference a few hours ago. I expect we'll hear more about it in the next 24 hours.


Also per a tweet from DaveZatz, all info is coming from Nintendo. TiVo's PR isn't involved and he has no contact at Nintendo so we will probably have a decent wait for any info.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Well depending on how well this works, and what is and isn't required, it could be "the coolest thing ever!" HOWEVER, Nintendo's infuriating refusal to make the optical drive blu ray compatible (even thoug it will use 25GB media discs) means that it won't (ever) be the one box to rule them all. 

Guess I have to wait for the PS4.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I do not see anything that makes me think this streams anything to the controller. I suspect it works very similar to an apple TV - the controller is nothing more than a second screen remote. Nothing streams to the controller - just pushes to the TV.

Nothing to see here...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I do not see anything that makes me think this streams anything to the controller. I suspect it works very similar to an apple TV - the controller is nothing more than a second screen remote. Nothing streams to the controller - just pushes to the TV.
> 
> Nothing to see here...


The Wii U has the ability to mirror what's on the TV on the controller, display it's output on the controller instead of the TV or display anything it wants on the controller. That's the whole gimmick of the Wii U system, so I don't see why the supported video wouldn't also be able to display on the controller.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

morac said:


> The Wii U has the ability to mirror what's on the TV on the controller, display it's output on the controller instead of the TV or display anything it wants on the controller. That's the whole gimmick of the Wii U system, so I don't see why the supported video wouldn't also be able to display on the controller.


Interesting... So the question is: can the Wii U act as a TiVo extender - similar to the TiVo Mini?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Interesting... So the question is: can the Wii U act as a TiVo extender - similar to the TiVo Mini?


Dunno. Nintendo hasn't given a lot of details about it. It may allow streaming or it may be a glorified remote control (like the old ipad app).

CNet seems to think it will be like Google TV.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> One point of the controller is so you can play the Wii U games on the controller while someone watches something else on the TV guessing not via the Wii U.
> 
> From the various blogs, it sounds like you can either watch on the TV or on the controller. When watching on the TV you will be able to use the Wii U controller to act like the TiVo iPad app.


OH yeah playing games on the controller is a big selling point. I think it is a trojan horse selling point even. I thought watching video on the game controller less so since the Ipad does that well and I'd rather watch tv on the big screen.

But sure if it lets another simultaneous user watch a show on your Tivo (even if on the controller) then that is good too.

Just that I guess I thought the Wii U would be a on a different tv than the Tivo because using it as an extender is a selling point. And so why beam video to the controller if you have that tv open. I assume you don't have another extender. I suppose you could have another console on that tv.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Actually I see a problem here. IF the Wii U is an extender on a 2nd tv in your house, can you watch Tivo on that 2nd tv through your Tivo while your son plays a game on the controller? And how will you control your Tivo streaming experience? Will you use a wiimote then? Your Wiipad is being used by your son.

Just saying it is a problem because one feature sort of cancels out the other in this case. I thought a sweet feature was continuing the game on our controller. But that may cancel out the extender part.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

trip1eX said:


> Actually I see a problem here. IF the Wii U is an extender on a 2nd tv in your house, can you watch Tivo on that 2nd tv through your Tivo while your son plays a game on the controller? And how will you control your Tivo streaming experience? Will you use a wiimote then? Your Wiipad is being used by your son.


I would say no. That would equivalent to playing one game on the WiiU through the TV and another on the Wiipad at the same time. That's not what the hardware is designed to do. The playback on the Wiipad is meant to free up the TV for other uses, not free up the WiiU completely.

Dan


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I wonder if this is the first third party use of the new SDK that TiVo has been teasing.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> This is certainly different from how Tivo normally does things. Shouldn't Tivo have made an announcement about this like three years ago?


This *is* the announcement. It will be available in 3 years.

(ba dum psh!)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

nrc said:


> I wonder if this is the first third party use of the new SDK that TiVo has been teasing.


 Netflix and YouTube likely already used the Flash SDK since TiVo likes to keep saying they don't "own" those crappy implementations.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

At $300+, I predict the Wii U will be dead in the water after the holidays without a price cut. Right now it costs more than the other consoles with very little to offer to make it worth the while.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Also per a tweet from DaveZatz, all info is coming from Nintendo. TiVo's PR isn't involved and he has no contact at Nintendo so we will probably have a decent wait for any info.


I got a little info from Nintendo, but not the level of detail we'd all like...


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

davezatz said:


> I got a little info from Nintendo, but not the level of detail we'd all like...


The thing that most confuses me is that unless the tvii can somehow suck in the programming from the TiVo (or cable DVRs, which are also referenced in some of the TiVo announcements) I don't get how the tvii is going to handle switching inputs on my receiver, handling on/off duty, etc. unless they also build in some smart remote stuff, Harmony style.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> At $300+, I predict the Wii U will be dead in the water after the holidays without a price cut. Right now it costs more than the other consoles with very little to offer to make it worth the while.


At $300, its only $50 more than the wii was initially. So while its competing against ps3/xbox, and the wii itself, as the only new kid on the block it should do well, at least initially.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The more I think about this, the less it seems the more confusing it becomes. Technically the Wii U is more than capable of playing the MPEG-2 and H.264 video that the TiVo records. The issue is the encryption.

I'm not sure if TiVo changed this recently or not, but the way encryption used to work is that the encryption was based off the TSN and a built in hardware key. TiVos on an account can decrypt video from TiVos on the same account because they fetch the TSN and keys during the service call. Basically this means that every TiVo box on your account knows about every other TiVo box on your account. This is also true for the TiVo Stream.

For the Wii U to support native streaming it would need to know the decryption keys, hence it would need to make service calls into TiVo HQ. That doesn't seem likely.

On the other hand, TiVo boxes are capable of re-encrypting the video with the MAK. That's how TiVo Desktop works. The Wii U could easily support MAK encrypted video, but I don't believe that it's possibly to stream said video (since TiVo Desktop does not stream).

So I'm very curious as to what the Wii U actually supports and how they are doing it.


As for the Wii U itself. Reports are that it is at least as powerful as the PS3 which isn't surprising since it's been 5 years since the PS3 has been released. The Wii U has 2 GB of RAM, with 1 GB just for the OS and 1 GB for games. That's more than both the PS3 and XBox360. It also has a much newer graphics card. It supports external hard drives to store game downloads. According to developers the Wii U runs games better than the PS3 or 360. All that while maintaining backwards compatibility with the Wii. I expect Nintendo fans will eat this thing up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So if the WiiU is bascially on par with the 360/PS3. I wonder howerful the new systems from Microsoft and Sony will look like?

For the WiiU if someone like Gamestop has a generous trade in offer for the Wii system then I would probably get one. But I haven't heard about any deals like that so I'll wait until next year before I consider getting a WiiU.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> For the WiiU if someone like Gamestop has a generous trade in offer for the Wii system then I would probably get one. But I haven't heard about any deals like that so I'll wait until next year before I consider getting a WiiU.


I stopped by yesterday and they said they'd give me a generous trade in offer for my iPhone, but I kind of doubt it... (I had a Wii once, but only kept it a few weeks. My niece (11) and nephew (4) have one they never use, preferring Xbox and Kinect).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> At $300, its only $50 more than the wii was initially. So while its competing against ps3/xbox, and the wii itself, as the only new kid on the block it should do well, at least initially.


Yes, but people were predicting that it would come out at $200 or so and were very surprised to see it going this high. I'm sure Nintendo fanboys will eat this up, but how many are left now and is it enough to sustain them? I don't think your average mom and dad is going to want to shell out this kind of money in this economy when the Wii still works for the kids.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> So if the WiiU is bascially on par with the 360/PS3. I wonder howerful the new systems from Microsoft and Sony will look like?
> 
> For the WiiU if someone like Gamestop has a generous trade in offer for the Wii system then I would probably get one. But I haven't heard about any deals like that so I'll wait until next year before I consider getting a WiiU.


I think they are giving $50 for the Wii.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I watched some of the interviews last night on Cnet and there's nothing at all said by Nintendo to even hint at streaming or playing video aside - specifically, mentioned - movie trailers.

This is nothing more than a glorified IR-blasting touchscreen, tablet-sized, remote control.

There's not even any evidence that it'll have info on, say, your Now Playing List or To Do List.

The "TiVo integration" I think is nothing more than something like the i.TV app does which is schedule recordings for you.

From where I'm sitting this is a huge non-announcement. And the support for other cable co boxes and DVRs? Vaporware.

I'm a huge Nintendo fan but this will probably be a big skip for me.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> This is nothing more than a glorified IR-blasting touchscreen, tablet-sized, remote control.


That's occurred to me... but I'm optimistic. Perhaps unrealistically? Hm.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Check this piece out. More info, still very vague.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/14/nintendo-tvii-itv/#continued


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

But the weird thing about the record screen (first picture) is that it's basically a combined 'record this episode + create season pass' in one interface. (Though the middle/right buttons seem to correspond to "New episodes" and "All episodes (including duplicates)", respectively.)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

anthonymoody said:


> Check this piece out. More info, still very vague.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/14/nintendo-tvii-itv/#continued


Actually that's very informative since it sounds like Nintendo is simply branding and using I.TV. That's likely where the TiVo partnership comes from since I.TV is already partnered with TiVo. If it is just a rebranded I.TV, then it won't do streaming.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

morac said:


> Actually that's very informative since it sounds like Nintendo is simply branding and using I.TV. That's likely where the TiVo partnership comes from since I.TV is already partnered with TiVo. If it is just a rebranded I.TV, the it won't do streaming.


What is I.TV?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> What is I.TV?


http://i.tv/

They are owned by AOL. They were the iOS app that TiVo used to endorse before TiVo created its own app. The i.TV app can be used to schedule recordings on TiVo.

Here's i.TV's press release about their Wii U partnership:

http://i.tv/blog/nintendo-and-i-tv-team-up-to-bring-tv-to-wii-u/


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

When is the WiiU suppose to come out?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I wonder if this isn't related to the DLNA news from last week?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> When is the WiiU suppose to come out?


it's november 18th incase anyone else wants to know.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Sounding more and more like a wasted feature. Ah well.

It would have conflicted with the trojan horse feature of the Wii U anyway. The ability to kick your kid off the tv and onto the controller so you can watch your TiVo show on your biggest screen.

Still hold out some hope though. Engadget said Nintendo wouldn't allow photographs of the back side of the Wii U. Maybe they want to hide some a/v input ports.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yes, but people were predicting that it would come out at $200 or so and were very surprised to see it going this high. I'm sure Nintendo fanboys will eat this up, but how many are left now and is it enough to sustain them? I don't think your average mom and dad is going to want to shell out this kind of money in this economy when the Wii still works for the kids.


Kids want new stuff in case you forgot. 

$300 is a lot. Now should I buy the $800 TiVo xl4 or the $500 Premiere?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So if the WiiU is bascially on par with the 360/PS3. I wonder howerful the new systems from Microsoft and Sony will look like?
> 
> For the WiiU if someone like Gamestop has a generous trade in offer for the Wii system then I would probably get one. But I haven't heard about any deals like that so I'll wait until next year before I consider getting a WiiU.


If info from the rumorvurse is correct new systems from Micro$ and Sony will not be out real soon. Both are rumor to use the same off the shelf chipset and video card and Micro$ will add a blu-ray drive the new Xbox. So both systems will be more or less the same. Both systems will NOT be backward compatible. New games will be tied to the system it loaded onto and cannot be re-sold when your done with the game. If all turn out to be true I dont see many gamer buying the new systems.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

trip1eX said:


> Sounding more and more like a wasted feature. Ah well.
> 
> It would have conflicted with the trojan horse feature of the Wii U anyway. The ability to kick your kid off the tv and onto the controller so you can watch your TiVo show on your biggest screen.
> 
> Still hold out some hope though. Engadget said Nintendo wouldn't allow photographs of the back side of the Wii U. Maybe they want to hide some a/v input ports.


Hmm that's interesting. Two hdmi inputs perhaps? With cec or whatever that standard is to allow the Tvii to control the other devices...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

anthonymoody said:


> Hmm that's interesting. Two hdmi inputs perhaps? With cec or whatever that standard is to allow the Tvii to control the other devices...


Watch this.

http://news.cnet.com/1606-2_3-50131229.html

The standard to allow the TVii to control the other devices is... an IR blaster.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Watch this.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/1606-2_3-50131229.html
> 
> The standard to allow the TVii to control the other devices is... an IR blaster.


Thanks - that clarifies a few things, and because I'm getting a WiiU anyway, this sounds like it might be a fun novelty to play with. :up:


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Watch this.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/1606-2_3-50131229.html
> 
> The standard to allow the TVii to control the other devices is... an IR blaster.


That pretty much confirms that there will not be any streaming capabilities from TiVo.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yep there goes all hope. 

I had visions of seamlessly kicking my kid off the tv and onto the controller anyway when I want to watch something.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I've heard back from i.TV and Nintendo... and can confirm the Wii U will act as an IP remote control of a TiVo DVR. Meaning, no, it doesn't stream video. Still cool. But not amazingly cool.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Why would Tivo want this? This will just confuse WiiU users who do know anything about Tivo.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Why would Tivo want this? This will just confuse WiiU users who do know anything about Tivo.


Basically this is just another second screen app on a new platform. Why wouldn't they want to support this? I will wait for a hands-on demo to pass judgement. It does sound a lot like google TV which is complex and hard to understand. I also wonder if streaming is on the roadmap which would make more sense. It was probably difficult for them to meet the Nov 18 deadline. If it turns out the Wii is easier to use than the Xbox 360 for discovering and watching content and has some sort of HDMI pass thru for TiVo than it could be pretty cool.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

davezatz said:


> I've heard back from i.TV and Nintendo... and can confirm the Wii U will act as an IP remote control of a TiVo DVR. Meaning, no, it doesn't stream video. Still cool. But not amazingly cool.


Thanks, Dave.

There's an article on Tech of the Hub, as well.

Since I was planning on getting a Wii U anyway and already have two TiVo Premieres, this is a fun option. Pity it won't stream TiVo to the gamepad, but still a cool feature.

Honestly, given that I've been waiting for a decent universal remote that didn't cost as much as Wii U by itself, this could still be pretty darned cool if i.TVs implementation is decent.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmm basically a glorified universal remote with an integrated search/guide/listings feature. Nice, but not extraordinary. Certainly nothing I will spend $350 for.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Really sad, this could've been so much more with streaming. Another half-assed Tivo implementation courtesy of Nintendo.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

You guys do realize this isn't a media-streaming box, right? It's not a Tivo Stream or Roku competitor and isn't being sold as such. It's a video game console that has some apps built in and apparently i.TVs program guide system, not unlike their iPhone app.

It's an interesting feature, but its $300/$350 for a video game console with some TVii features that were only announced last week to stay competitive with Microsoft and Sony (behind whom their offerings in that arena still lag considerably, even now). The TiVo stuff is interesting because it's something the other two don't do. I don't think anyone was suggesting buying a Wii U just for TiVo streaming capability. TiVo Stream would already do that (and to more devices) even if the Wii U DID do that, which we now know it doesn't.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> Really sad, this could've been so much more with streaming. Another half-assed Tivo implementation courtesy of Nintendo.


Nintendo has another Tivo implementation someplace?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

WizarDru said:


> I don't think anyone was suggesting buying a Wii U just for TiVo streaming capability. TiVo Stream would already do that (and to more devices) even if the Wii U DID do that, which we now know it doesn't.


I am admittedly partially being Devil's Advocate.. *just* for that (nonexistent) functionality? No.. but I could see it being a major reason a small subset of people would buy it..

Analogous to how there are people who bought the PS3 because it was the cheapest BluRay player, or even better, people who bought Xbox 360s to use them as Windows Media Center streaming boxes.. (there's a better term for the latter, I can't remember it..)


----------



## Kenny4200 (Sep 22, 2012)

when is the WiiU available...and if i have probs....who do i call....nintendo or Tivo for support hmmmmmm ?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Johncv said:


> If info from the "rumorvurse" is correct new systems from Micro$ and Sony will not be out real soon. Both are rumor to use the same off the shelf chipset and video card and Micro$ will add a blu-ray drive the new Xbox. So both systems will be more or less the "same". Both systems will NOT be backward compatible. New games will be "tied" to the system it loaded onto and cannot be re-sold when your done with the game. If all turn out to be true I don't see many gamer buying the new systems.


^^^ this is all rumor and speculation, want to reiterate. I know you said "rumorverse"  I do think they will use common chips to make programming easier, and will both be more like a PC with custom firmware/software. I do NOT think they will not be BWC. That would be a BAD move, and people will riot. Especially since both have arcade games, DLC and downloadable full games on their current system as well as trophies/achievements. If you couldn't transfer those and had to hook up two systems at all times, that's bad news. I also don't think they will have the games tied to the system like long ago rumored. Again, riot situation. Gamestop would shut down, and I don't see that happening.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

b_scott said:


> ^^^ this is all rumor and speculation, want to reiterate. I know you said "rumorverse"  I do think they will use common chips to make programming easier, and will both be more like a PC with custom firmware/software. I do NOT think they will not be BWC. That would be a BAD move, and people will riot. Especially since both have arcade games, DLC and downloadable full games on their current system as well as trophies/achievements. If you couldn't transfer those and had to hook up two systems at all times, that's bad news. I also don't think they will have the games tied to the system like long ago rumored. Again, riot situation. Gamestop would shut down, and I don't see that happening.


Will this rumorverse states games will be lock and not BWC, from gamespot:

http://www.gamespot.com/features/next-gen-fact-and-fiction-6349949/


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

b_scott said:


> I do think they will use common chips to make programming easier, and will both be more like a PC with custom firmware/software. I do NOT think they will not be BWC. That would be a BAD move, and people will riot.


There's no way for the new PS to use common chips and be BWC as all games are written for the cell processor. Sony would have to include PS3 hardware in the new system like they did PS2 hardware in the PS3, which would drive up costs and the price. Emulation is out of the question unless you want to run games at 2 fps.

The only way for the new Xbox to be BWC is if it uses the same chip and graphics card manufacturer it does today. When the 360 was released it switched graphics card manufacturers which is why most Xbox games don't work on the 360 (they require patching to be compatible).

So don't expect either system to be BWC.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Will this rumorverse states games will be lock and not BWC, from gamespot:
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/features/next-gen-fact-and-fiction-6349949/


"Locked" (from your article) - As for the second half of that rumor, the source in question didn't say Microsoft would go about blocking users from playing used games, if indeed they wish to do so. For now, this is shaky speculation at best.

Also, PS2 classics are being run through the PS3 on the PSN currently. Apply to the next gen. :shrug:


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

b_scott said:


> Also, PS2 classics are being run through the PS3 on the PSN currently. Apply to the next gen. :shrug:


PS2 classics are basically PS2 games being ported to the PS3. That's why they are only releasing a handful every few months. Technically that's not BWC any more than porting a XBox360 game to PS3 could be called allowed the PS3 to run any XBox360 game.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

morac said:


> PS2 classics are basically PS2 games being ported to the PS3. That's why they are only releasing a handful every few months. Technically that's not BWC any more than porting a XBox360 game to PS3 could be called allowed the PS3 to run any XBox360 game.


are you talking about the HD remakes? Because I'm talking about the PSN downloads of straight PS2 games.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

b_scott said:


> are you talking about the HD remakes? Because I'm talking about the PSN downloads of straight PS2 games.


Even the straight PS2 games are ports to work on the cell processor (either via emulation or whatnot). Simply put, unless you can take a PS2 disk and play it in a PS3 it's not BWC.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Fair enough. You can do it with PS1 games though in the PS2 and PS3. I just don't see Sony ditching the PS3 games in the next gen, especially with all the DLC out there.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

PS3 will play PS1 games, but will not play PS2 games (currently available PS3s).


----------



## tifenni (Sep 26, 2012)

To see a world in a granda of stand.And a heaven in a wild flower.Hold infinity in the palm your hand and eternity in an hour.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Nintendo could buy TiVo, before Microsoft.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> PS3 will play PS1 games, but will not play PS2 games (currently available PS3s).


That's because PS1 is done via software emulation. PS2 support in the original PS3 required a special chip. They removed it in later models to reduce costs.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

One PS3 model had software PS2 emulation, but they removed that too.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mattack said:


> One PS3 model had software PS2 emulation, but they removed that too.


Not exactly. The first model PS3 had the PS2 CPU and GPU, so it was fully backwards compatible in hardware. The next model took out the PS2 CPU and emulated it in software, but left in the PS2 GPU, so it was compatible via part software emulation and part hardware. Later models removed the PS2 GPU and since that wasn't emulated in software, PS2 compatibility no longer worked since the GPU was never emulated in software.

Considering that the CPU emulation wasn't great, I'd say that combined with GPU emulation would be pretty bad. Also Sony couldn't resell people PS2 games that they already own.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

morac said:


> Also Sony couldn't resell people PS2 games that they already own.


Though I'd almost certainly would have paid just as much of a one time fee to get PS2 emulation than I will pay for re-buying games. I am only doing that slightly, gritting my 
teeth.. Though so far, it's the Sony games, so they will be "free" after credit card rebate, and typically when they're $10 or less per game. (I think Sly Collection is the only one I have so far.. Actually I priced matched that to $19.99). I will likely get one of the Ratchet & Clank collections, and the new God of War set that for $40 (MSRP) bundles a bunch of the separate collections (some being now downloads).


----------



## sth85vdub01 (Jan 10, 2013)

So I have a TiVo Premiere XL HD and saw the guide had some tivo support but apparently not my model, if anyone has this tivo and has got it to work with the wii u can you please message me. 
Thanks


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

sth85vdub01 said:


> So I have a TiVo Premiere XL HD and saw the guide had some tivo support but apparently not my model, if anyone has this tivo and has got it to work with the wii u can you please message me.
> Thanks


At the moment there is no TiVo support for any model.


----------



## Flojomojo (Dec 30, 2001)

jjd_87 said:


> At the moment there is no TiVo support for any model.


It's supposedly coming in January 2013. I would not get my hopes up for iPad-like functionality, but I'm sure it will be free and at least make use the IR port.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

Any news when TiVo support on Wii U? Jan is almost over and haven't seen anything yet. Will it be a system update or will it just show up one day on the system?


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

from Engadget



> Nintendo's Wii U was supposed to get TVii when the console launched back in late November. That did not happen. Then, when it did launch in late December, two key features were missing: TiVo and Netflix. Despite insistence that the former would arrive in January 2013, Nintendo tells us that both are delayed beyond January to an unknown point in "early 2013." The company specifically notes that said integration is planned for the United States.
> Google Maps and Street View, custom-tailored for the Wii U's tablet-like GamePad, were also given a January 2013 launch window when we first heard back in early December that they were headed to the Wii U. As it turns out, those are also delayed, albeit to a more precise "first quarter of 2013." This news comes on the heels of below expectation Wii U console sales, and word of not one, but two console updates coming later this year aimed at optimizing the hardware -- an issue we struggled with during our review of the console last year.


----------

